# This years releases rumours



## 3maverick3 (Jan 24, 2007)

* As with all things it is not set in stone but this tracks with what I have herd from the boys and girls in the canadian head office.*


*This was posted by Koris on the Space Wolf Community Forum by Koris. He works for GW and has been given the release plans for the year. He posted the following.

*Hi guys 

I'm new to the site but I thought what better way to start by announcing the new SW codex is on its way for sure! 

I know I'm new here but I've been posting on the Ex-Libris board (Blood Angels) for years and also on a few other sites too. 

I work for GW (I know, I know but this is seriously genuine), we've had our plans for the rest of the year given to us and it go's a little like this... 
May- WFB and 40k Deamon release 
June- LoTR release (Mordor) and Hordes of Chaos White Dwarf update 
July- 40k 5th edition release 
*August- WFB Hordes of Chaos army book release 
*September- 40k Marines release 
October- 40k replacement for 'Battle for Macragge' release (Marines v Orks) 
November- WFB Dark Elves release 
*December- 40k SPACE WOLVES codex release!!! This is a FULL codex release not a Blood Angels style White Dwarf update. However, no details have been revealed on it's contents or on the models- so anything you hear/see in that department is just rumour at the moment.* 

That said, things are subject to change; as was the case for the 'Planet Strike' release, which has been pushed back to next year to allow the team time to sort out the new plastic Thunderhawk (yes, that's correct; a new plastic Thunderhawk!!). Also the Guard were supposed to be done in the last quarter of this year but they will now be early 2009 instead. 

Fingers crossed that the above releases stay true and the Wolves get a shiny new Codex by Christmas 2008!! 

However, just because there's a new release doesn't mean it will all be good news... I just hope the Wolves don't get "Blood Angel'd" and lose their character to turn into a standard chapter, as my beloved BA did. 

Cheers 
Koris

*Pretty much says what I have heard but I could not confirm. Now there is confirmation. I should also like to inform you all that the plastic drop pod model has been made and should hopefully be released this year.







*


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn it!! Everytime i get all my codexes and all that up to date they change em all. Bollox to em!!! theiving gits.


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Aaarrrgh! Where are Dark Eldar?! I want to torture things just for giggles and now I have to wait until next year to do it? Thats two rulebooks since a DE dex was made. Goddamn!
*sighs*......Slaaneshi marines it is then.


----------



## 3maverick3 (Jan 24, 2007)

remember this is not set in stone but it does trak with others. But I feel your pain I want a new DE as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wonder what new plastics the Marines will be getting. Can't really update anything other than the Land Raider Crusader.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The marines will probably get an update on characters, so chaplain models and probably termi captain in plastic. Also they will probably do some new special characters. Just some guessing.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope the news about chaos hordes is true :biggrin: we need more+new plastic bits!! I can't wait this year seems to have some amazing updates coming up.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I would love to see some Blood Ravens special characters in the new dex. Can't wait for the plastic thunderhawk and drop pod. Sad part is that both those models are gonna cost a fortune! I am also excited about the new Hordes of Chaos book. I think that the current army has something like two units that are plastic or something crazy like that! I would love to see a plastic termie captain! It would be such a sweet kit! It would be cool if they made a plastic chaplain/librarian kit. On second thought I wouldn't like that because the current metal models are just beautiful! sorry about the rant but I can hardly keep in my excitement! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

5th edition in july? - No DE in the near future :shok:- BAH dash it all thats 2 full editions without an update...(grumble) i hope this rumour is incorrect


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

> December- 40k SPACE WOLVES codex release!!! This is a FULL codex release not a Blood Angels style White Dwarf update. However, no details have been revealed on it's contents or on the models- so anything you hear/see in that department is just rumour at the moment.


Rumor is how i shall treat it


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't wait to see the justification for a marine update.

I'm not a GW hater but just dont see the need yet.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> I can't wait to see the justification for a marine update.
> 
> I'm not a GW hater but just dont see the need yet.


because there exploitable


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Even the guys at my local gw can't justify it. The only justification they can scrape from the bottom of the barrel is 'because there's a new codex'. Thats circular thinking. Lets face it, marines are THE best supported range, with virtually every codex option available as a purchasable model, and virtually everything plastic.

THERE IS NO REASON FOR AN UPDATE EXCEPT FOR MKG'S POINT.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

If that is correct mr.darkraider I will end up killing people :angry::threaten::ireful2:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Why don't they make a marine codex with updated rules for the blood angels and space wolves in it so that people won't have to buy an old space wolves codex or go running around looking for some articles in white dwarf? They could even incorporate the black templars and/or Dark Angels into it so we won't have to buy like four different dexes to get some marine rules. It would be a huge book but it would be worth it!


----------



## electriceye83 (Feb 16, 2008)

Because its A. common sense, and B. there would be a lot of people complaining about needing to buy a large book when they only need a small part of it.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Well the BA got screwed over lets hope they keep the Space Wolves some character, anyway wtf is up with this new marin codex just leave it and give us a pdf that adapts the rules for the new set (of rules):angry:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

they have made things childish.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

3maverick3 said:


> May- WFB and 40k Deamon release
> June- LoTR release (Mordor) and Hordes of Chaos White Dwarf update
> July- 40k 5th edition release
> *August- WFB Hordes of Chaos army book release
> ...


just a little ammendment as i hear changes have been made to this. it's now:

May- WFB and 40k Deamon release 
June- LoTR release (Mordor) and Hordes of Chaos White Dwarf update 
July- 40k 5th edition (rule book) release 
August- WFB Dark Elf army book release 
September- 40k replacement for 'Battle for Macragge' release (Marines v Orks) 
October- 40k Codex space marines 
November- WFB Hordes Of Chaos release 
December- 40k SPACE WOLVES codex release

with the release of the Army book daemons it makes Hordes of Chaos a little impractical as they're current special choices are daemons, which are no longer viable. hence they are releasing an update, and a full revamp later in the year. (not really worth releasing it in WD then releasing the book 1 month later)

also a decision has been made to split release the rule books and battle boxes for 5th edition.

also i'd just like to point something out...


Pandawithissues... said:


> Even the guys at my local gw can't justify it. The only justification they can scrape from the bottom of the barrel is 'because there's a new codex'. Thats circular thinking. Lets face it, marines are THE best supported range, with virtually every codex option available as a purchasable model, and virtually everything plastic.
> 
> THERE IS NO REASON FOR AN UPDATE EXCEPT FOR MKG'S POINT.


gotta say Panda, i don't think they are re-doing marines in order to just make money, and definitely not re-doing them just because of a new edition of the rules.

not too long ago Jervis was at a convention when he happened to mention (rather controversially) that the whole design studio considered Codex space marines the biggest mistake they ever made. it is useless for introducing people to the hobby, it doesn't explain weapons, it doesn't explain armour it doesn't explain much at all. 
If you want an example of this turn to pages 50/51/52/53 of the dark angels codex. take a look at those weapon/armour pictures and designs. now try and find ANYTHING like this in the space marine codex.
it's a beginners army book at the end of the day as 9/10 people will have space marines as their first army, and the current codex space marines is awful for introducing new people. it's complicated, full of holes and not very explanatory. i hear american GW's push the Dark angels codex as a starter codex.
And for those that say it's dumbing down, it's only dumbing down because we've been playing these complicated rules for so long we've got used to them. the dark angels codex is absolutely fine imo.


now, one more reason i agree with the change is this. EVERY space marine chapter is supposed to follow codex astartes, codex astartes requires 10 man combat squads, one heavy weapon, one special weapon etc. etc.
how many people do you know who use the Space marine Codex who actually stick to codex astartes? i'll answer for me. not one. i know nobody.

is that enough justification? 

i do also agree, there is obviously money matters involved in there, but isn't there with every codex release?


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Dark Eldar pushed back again. Why am i not suprised?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

they should make chapter codexs stand alone


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

yes i know your pain... at least your avatar is showing the correct way to deal with this vindur,

Marine- God....freakin....dammit...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

GW should just release a big codex for each race then stick to doing amendmants through WD or through their website, breaking everything down into stupid bite-sized bits is nothing but good old GW profiteering. Release the stats that everyone needs then outline the options for customising the army. If you choose space wolves you get this for this many points, if you choose Blood angels you get that, simple!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah...a shiny new (plastic!) Thawk...

I'll be eating canned soup and frozen waffles for weeks.
-Dirge


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm hoping that the Dark Elves book does make an appearance soon, as I'd like to be able to form an army up from the book before I get models this time around, would make an interesting change. 

As to another Space Marines Codex, it doesn't surprise me and if those reasons are even half accurate from Jase (haven't a DA codex to check :biggrin then it makes sense. Although I am very eager to see Dark Eldar as well, just to see where they go with the model range if nothing else.

Oh and talk from other forums is the new plastics for Marines is more of a recut and add of the older ones, well the Tactical box. I've heard talk of extras and addons to spruce up you marines. Although that is rumour from other news and rumour forums so could be for nought.

I'm mainly waiting to see 5th edition myself, I've heard rumours that go from the awesome/great idea through to the oh rolllocks I'm gonna hate that change, so to say I'm a little apprehensive is an understatement.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Ah...a shiny new (plastic!) Thawk...
> 
> I'll be eating canned soup and frozen waffles for weeks.
> -Dirge


Don't forget the Kraft Dinner. I'll be with you there.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Don't forget the Kraft Dinner. I'll be with you there.


Yeah... me too. I promised myself I wouldn't spend any more on GW models, and I'm going to do my best to stick to that.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Don't forget the Kraft Dinner. I'll be with you there.


Please explain what kraft dinner is, i've been wondering for ages after they took the piss out of it on south park...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Mad King George said:


> they should make chapter codexs stand alone


the newer marines dexes such as BT, and DA are stand alone arent they? i imagine the new SW one will follow suit.


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

If chapters were required to follow the Astartes, why did they have so much variation anyway? Also, isn't that what gives each army it's uniqueness? I'd say the new marine codex should have such obediences but not the Space Wolves. 

The Wolves are knowns for now following rules. I hope GW realizes that they made them that way.

About the Dark Eldar, you're getting the pain and suffering right now. You're not getting your codex as soon as you should, and you're sitting there, whining and waiting for it; thus the pain and suffering. Keep in mind I'm not saying _you_ but the general DE populace.

GW, just don't eff up this time.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont worry no offense taken. Im still happy with the current one all the push backs are just getting on my nerves at this stage


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Jase said:


> i hear american GW's push the Dark angels codex as a starter codex.


Now I uderstand lots of things, mostly the lack of options to create own characters....


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

pandawithissues...
kraft dinner is a boxed meal made by a company named Kraft, most notably elbow maccaroni and cheese.

on topic; I just want plastic valkirie and drop pods that would make me bouncie


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I always like to see "New Marines," even if you other guys dont!


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

wtf no proper BAs codex im pissed about that, those freaking half asses at GWS need to pick up their act and bring us BA players a decent codex instead of the one that was handed to us in WD


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i want the valkery and drop pods!!!! but knowing GW they will probably screw us around for another year.


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)

from what i have heard on the GW grapevine the plastics for marine will be a sprue with older Armour types Mk3,Mk4,Mk5 and the like.
weather this is true......


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok some new extra bits of sprue im fine with, but that still doesnt mean they have to rework the entire SM codex


----------



## 3maverick3 (Jan 24, 2007)

take your nerfing like a loyal SM


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

i must say im thoroughly disappointed in GW not only that but how can i start my damn space wolves army when there may be new models coming out later in the year??? if i spend $300 now and new models come out (which is high probabilty) ive wasted my time, effort, and money WTF!!! and i want to start now not bloody december...


----------



## Het Masteen (Mar 18, 2008)

Brother Azrael,
There's nothing stopping you from starting your collection now. Aim to get 1000 points together and you can bolster it with new sprues/models when they become available if you want. Stick with models with bolters and BP/CCW and only upgrade a minimum to special weapons as your list allows. That will minimise wastage. In fairness, it's not like GW are suddenly going to give shuriken cannons to Hunters or anything. New models would be cool but the weapons choices aren't going to change dramatically.


----------

